

The race to 0 is awesome - AndriusWSR
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/09/the-race-to-zero-is-awesome/

======
byoung2
It will approach $0, and then demand will spike, causing prices to rise again.
Look at what happened to the cell phone carriers over the last 15 years.
Mobile data used to be charged by the KB back in 1999, then by the MB in the
00's, only to become unlimited by the 10's. Then it suddenly became capped and
metered again in the last few years, charged by the GB. Unlimited data wasn't
a problem for carriers when everyone had feature phones with slow processors
and limited storage. With the rise of smartphones and tablets, there was a
spike in demand for that unlimited mobile data.

When compute reaches $0, we'll see some new revolution that will find a use
for all that compute power (e.g. all those IoT devices will start sending
their data to the cloud for analysis, and we'll see more devices like Amazon
Echo that have their brains in the cloud. With increased demand, the price
will go up again.

